# i want to buy one  6TB  hardisk  which to  buy?



## newtonman (Aug 13, 2018)

hi i want to  buy one  ^6TB  hardisk  i am between  in

WD6003FZBX    6TB    SATA 6Gb s    7200 rpm    256MB


https://www.wdc.com/products/internal-storage/wd-black-desktop.html#WD6003FZBX



and in  6TB BarraCuda Pro

https://www.seagate.com/gb/en/internal-hard-drives/hdd/barracuda/

what is  the  difference between  so  from these 2  which is  the  best??western  black 6TB and  Seagate   baraguda pro  6TB??

which  from these  2  is better to  buy?/

do  you believe that   WD black drives TB  are better from  Seagate BarraCuda pro 6B??



can  you  give me some analyze  good infomartion  about  these 2 disks  please?/ black and  Seagate BarraCuda pro ??



6TB BarraCuda Pro  or  western  black 6TB??

i want  the  hardisk  for  games  movies and music  and storage..  also to delete  and install  games  ,, add  movies delete  movies. and to run  the games  from  the hardisk.,.



i, dont want nas.



i want it for  destop use..


----------



## seagate_surfer (Aug 13, 2018)

*newtonman, *this is an identical post from TH and in that post they ask what are your systems specifications, so, if you could provide those it would be easier to give you some feedback from this community. As for an answer, you can do some research online. You may check this for starters.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 13, 2018)

what  you mean when   you say my  systems specifications ?  as  i told  you i want the  western black 6TB  for
games movies and music and storage.. also to delete and install games ,, add movies delete movies. and to run the games from the hardisk.,.
i dont want nas ,,i dont have servers.

also
if i buy black look i dont have problem with the noise is it posible to have problems>?>? failures and more things??
speed? noise? heat? cost? reliability do you believe that 6TB black westen are very good in these things??


----------



## Frick (Aug 13, 2018)

newtonman said:


> also
> if i buy black look i dont have problem with the noise is it posible to have problems>?>? failures and more things??
> speed? noise? heat? cost? reliability do you believe that 6TB black westen are very good in these things??



Speed will be the same, the cost you see in the store you buy it from, and reliability ... well, any HDD can die at any time, essentially. Backups are important.

Anyway I'd still go for the Black as the Barracuda Pro 6/8TB models seem to have noise issues.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 13, 2018)

some  peopla say that  black has  noises issues i dont know if its  true
but  my question is  black tB will be  very  good  for storage,,games,, movies and music and storage.. also to delete and install games ,, add movies delete movies. and to run the games from the hardisk.,. 
. run the  movies from this  hardisk?

do  you believe that  black have issues  with heat and  noise/? do  they  have  good  reliability ?
because i see  that blacks   have  very possitive  reviews

https://www.amazon.com/Black-Perform.../dp/B0792GSD6N



very positive reviews

can you tell me please//???

3000 persons have very good positive reviews for black 

now i dont know if all these 3000 positive reviews  are  fake  but i see  that  a  lot of  people  prefer  the  black disks

if   you  see  in the  reviews of https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Barr...l-ST10000DM0004/dp/B01IA9H22Q#customerReviews

you see  that  baraguda pro have less  positive reviews from  black   .

my systems specifications  are
i have 4770k

z87 deluxe

16 giga ram

coolermaster maker  1500 watt

widows 10 

but  why   you need  my  systems specifications??  can  yoy  tell me  please??


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2018)

It appears that you have already answered your own question?  You state that the Black has many positive reviews and that the Seagate has less positive reviews, not sure why you need to ask further when 3000 people have given the Black good reviews.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 13, 2018)

Also...the WD Black is slightly faster in max. sustained transfer rate...on paper. 227MB/s vs. 220MB/s for the Barracuda Pro.
https://www.cnet.com/products/wd-black-wd6003fzbx-hard-drive-6-tb-sata-6gb-s/specs/
https://www.wdc.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/eng/spec_data_sheet/2879-771434.pdf
https://www.seagate.com/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/barracuda-pro-12-tbDS1901-7-1707US-en_US.pdf

I've owned a Barracuda Pro 8TB. It wasn't loud. But it wasn't as fast as I expected it to be either. It was slightly slower than my Toshiba X300 5TB, which only had half the amount of cache(128MB). But it was louder than a jet engine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2018)

And just to finish off and add a little more...………...
https://www.deskdecode.com/top-best-6tb-hdd-hard-disk-drive-monthly-updated/


----------



## newtonman (Aug 13, 2018)

so in other  words  you are  telling  that  the best  buy is  black  western  6TB from baraguda pro 6TB ??


----------



## kastriot (Aug 13, 2018)

newtonman said:


> so in other  words  you are  telling  that  the best  buy is  black  western  6TB from baraguda pro 6TB ??



Yes i guess so in other words


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 13, 2018)

That's essentially what I'm trying to tell you...yes.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 13, 2018)

does  black  westen  6TB has  problems  with failures and  heat  and very  high  temperatures?>?

do you believe  that Higher performance drives tend to be louder because the seek faster and spin faster??. This does come with higher temperatures as well. and also that  they will fail as a result of to higher temperatures.  ??

do you  believe  that all these  things can be  in  the   black  westen  6TB??  higher temperatures and  heat?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2018)

newtonman said:


> does  black  westen  6TB has  problems  with failures and  heat  and very  high  temperatures?>?
> 
> do you believe  that Higher performance drives tend to be louder because the seek faster and spin faster??. This does come with higher temperatures as well. and also that  they will fail as a result of to higher temperatures.  ??
> 
> do you  believe  that all these  things can be  in  the   black  westen  6TB??  higher temperatures and  heat?


Why is it every thread you make you don't really take anyone's answers for what they are worth? It's question upon question and when you get an answer to a question you ask several more.....


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

i dont ask  several  more ..
i  am asking if  i will  have  problems with  black  6TB <<<   with higher temperatures and   heat ?? and  failures??

i mean  will i meet this problems if i will  buy  the  6TB black western.. i will  not ask another  questions/.  i am  good person and i want to thank  you all  the  members in  teckpower  up  that  they  give advises ..  and helping me in very  decision.,


----------



## timta2 (Aug 14, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i dont ask  several  more ..
> i  am asking if  i will  have  problems with  black  6TB <<<   with higher temperatures and   heat ?? and  failures??
> 
> i mean  will i meet this problems if i will  buy  the  6TB black western.. i will  not ask another  questions/.  i am  good person and i want to thank  you all  the  members in  teckpower  up  that  they  give advises ..  and helping me in very  decision.,



Not a single person here can predict the future. Buy what you want, backup like you're supposed to, and hope for the best.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 14, 2018)

you will not have problems with heat unless you live in the desert and your average daily temp is 100 degrees fahrenheit in the house and run it 24/7 with a constant workload.

short answer, no. you will not have problems with heat. you are not going to be using the drive outside its intended purpose. this thread needs to be closed. the information you seek can be found within the spec sheets of each respectable drive. there are multiple reviews that im sure can be found without much effort ontop of the help you have already received.

good day.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2018)

seagate_surfer said:


> *newtonman, *this is an identical post from TH and in that post they ask what are your systems specifications, so, if you could provide those it would be easier to give you some feedback from this community.


And if he asked at TH and then asked here, perhaps they simply want perspective from more than one group of users. Additionally, system specs are not important. Raw drive performance is.


seagate_surfer said:


> As for an answer, you can do some research online.


For the record, posting questions in the forums of TPU and TH *is* a form of online research.


seagate_surfer said:


> You may check this for starters.


BackBlaze provides only one metric for consideration and focuses on a limited number of model numbers. It ignores everything else.

As a Seagate rep, your presence here needs to be limited to being helpful with people having problems with Seagate products, not attempting to create a bias for inquiring users. That is what the community of users are here for. What you're doing here comes off a bit shady. One would think a company like Seagate would be better than that. 



Tatty_One said:


> It appears that you have already answered your own question? You state that the Black has many positive reviews and that the Seagate has less positive reviews, not sure why you need to ask further when 3000 people have given the Black good reviews.


How is that difficult to understand? They've read the reviews and are now asking what the community thinks.

My 2 cents;  @newtonman Go with the WD Black. The over-all performance is better for what you pay.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> As a Seagate rep, your presence here needs to be limited to being helpful with people having problems with Seagate products, not attempting to create a bias for inquiring users. That is what the community of users are here for. What you're doing here comes off a bit shady. One would think a company like Seagate would be better than that.



I mean...  no.  Backblaze is generally biased against Seagate if anything.  I don't see what you mean.  Pointing users to general statistics not weighted to one brand is harmless (even if that's a bad set of statistics, IMO).


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> And if he asked at TH and then asked here, perhaps they simply want perspective from more than one group of users. Additionally, system specs are not important. Raw drive performance is.
> 
> For the record, posting questions in the forums of TPU and TH *is* a form of online research.
> 
> ...



Well it's difficult to understand because as he stated, 3000 people who own the drive rate it very highly, I doubt very much that there are 3000 owners here who regularly post here who would have anywhere near that same level of experience of the drive and when he gets his answer (here and in the other multiple forums he has asked the same question), he appears to ignore them, on top of that, site reviews also appear to concur with the quality and performance, additionally and specific to your point, he has had much community feedback here and seems to be no further forward.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

i didnt  stated  for  the  3000 people

if  you see  the  link  you will see  what  i mean

https://www.amazon.com/Black-Perform.../dp/B0792GSD6N 

see  this  link

in amazon  this  link 3000  persons  bought  the black 6TB   see it  please??


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

Seen it already, almost 4000 people who own it say its very good.

yes you did mention the 3000 positive reviews?  Your *post #5.*


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

i did mistake and i ask  my  apologizes tatty  one.
so if  4000  people bought  the black tB it means that all the customers liked this black??
or  you believe  that  all  these reviews are  fake??


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i did mistake and i ask  my  apologizes tatty  one.
> so if  4000  people bought  the black tB it means that all the customers liked this black??
> or  you believe  that  all  these reviews are  fake??


Not sure why you would think 4000 reviewers are fake, especially as all the tech reviews favour the drive and most think it's the best available, there are links to reviews in this thread, surely you have looked at them?


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

which  links??  i didn see  them


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

newtonman said:


> which  links??  i didn see  them


Performance links @ #7
Review & Comparison @ #8


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2018)

newtonman said:


> does black westen 6TB has problems with failures and heat and very high temperatures?>?


My experience and reading combined tell me that heat is not an issue as long as you have normal airflow.  Noise is there if you listen for it, but is not bad to me.  

As to failures, every hard drive of any manufacturer in every size is prone to failure.  It could be day one, or day 4,000.   The only certainty is that all will fail.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

so my question is to buy Western Digital Blue 5TB or to buy black 6Tb western?? 
which is the difference between black and blue drives?? 
because i  have   heard  that  The larger blues run at a slower 5400 rpm. This helps them be more quiet as well. ??


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

newtonman said:


> so my question is to buy Western Digital Blue 5TB or to buy black 6Tb western??
> which is the difference between black and blue drives??
> because i  have   heard  that  The larger blues run at a slower 5400 rpm. This helps them be more quiet as well. ??


Look at the specs?  The Black is the better drive by a fair margin in terms of performance, the blue is quieter but in a real world context…….. I have a 1TB black and cannot hear it ever above my very quiet case fans, comparisons of the WD options at this size...………...

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2796-wd-blue-vs-black-vs-red-in-2017


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

you  have  black  drive?? tatty?? i didnt know  this

so i will   buy  6tB  black tatty do you believe  that my  choise  for  buying  6TB  black is very  good  in all terms>.?
because you said  that  yoy have  black and   you dont  have problems with  black corect??


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

newtonman said:


> you  have  black  drive?? tatty?? i didnt know  this
> 
> so i will   buy  6tB  black tatty do you believe  that my  choise  for  buying  6TB  black is very  good  in all terms>.?
> because you said  that  yoy have  black and   you dont  have problems with  black corect??


Did you read the comparison?  I have a 2 year old 1TB drive, it's likely to be an older and probably inferior model to those 6TB drives, I have had no issues to date, you will see from the comparison that the Black has a much longer warranty so even if it failed in the first 5 years it would be replaced, to be honest I look to replace my drives more often than 5 years in any case.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow. I’m amazed we’re on 2 pages.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

data storage (movies, music, pictures etc.) BLACK 6tb WESTERN IS NOT GOOD??

because i have heard  that blue  drives are  better  for  data storage (movies, music, pictures etc.)  from BLACK 6tb WESTERN  drives

so for games data storage (movies, music, pictures etc.) which is better black drives or blue drives??

also black  drives comes  with  128  cashe or  256  cashe memory??


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2018)

newtonman said:


> data storage (movies, music, pictures etc.) BLACK 6tb WESTERN IS NOT GOOD??
> 
> because i have heard  that blue  drives are  better  for  data storage (movies, music, pictures etc.)  from BLACK 6tb WESTERN  drives
> 
> ...


Is a blue drive a little more economical for storage or general office use? Yes.  But Blacks are overall more reliable. 

 2 of my data storage drives in my server are blacks, because I want them to last like Reds do, but I access them frequently, and I want more speed


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

OP, you are going around in circles again, you have asked which is the best drive, the consensus is Black, the reviews show it is Black, I even posted you a comparison between the Black and Blue, you decide and purchase, no one will buy it for you.  You will just end up getting this one closed, you just don't seem to want to listen or you are unable to make a decision.


----------



## Tom.699 (Aug 14, 2018)

As Tatty pointed WD has 5 year warranty, Seagate only 2. For me Seagate is no go just because of that.


----------



## BadFrog (Aug 14, 2018)

TL;DR For everyone else reading. The OP got an answer but doesn’t seem to want to accept it.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 14, 2018)

Be aware that bigger drives have a higher failure rate than smaller drives. 

In order to pick the "best", you have to answer best for what ?  Is best the fastest ? ... is best the most reliable ?  is best the lowest priced drive capable of what you plan do do with it

We stopped buying Hard Drives 7 years ago, all of our boxes are equipped with SSDs + SSHDs ... so far no SSHDs have failed.  The Seagate SSHD is 50% faster than the WD Black in Gaming and 2.5 times faster than the Blue.    For most of your stated usages, you do not need a high performance drive.  A green, 5400 rpm drive would be just fine.  

I am a bit confused about the stated "delete and install games ,, add movies delete movies ".  There is no significance to performance in either case as these are done instantly in the case of deletion, and in the background generally otherwise.  Unless of cours you stop usinmg the PC and stare at the progress bar while the disk is being written to.

Now "playing games" would appear to be your most significant usage.  Here you would benefit with an SSHD substantially.  IIRC, THGs test numbers in the gaming test were 9.73 MB/sec for the SSHD,  6.43 for the Black and 4.01 for the Blue.

From a reliability standpoint, over the last 3 years or so as a brand, Seagate has proven the most reliable (consumer drives in consumer boxes) .... I wouldn't put mush stock in the "brand" stats as they are all perty close.  Data for last year currently available

HGST = 0.975%
Seagate = 0.825%
Toshiba = 0.930%
Western = 1.150%

What we should worry about are the individual model failure rates ... Of course for newer models, no data is available; the results of actual RMAs between 6 and 12 month of usage.

No 2 TB drive models had a failure rate over 2%

For 3 TB

_5,08% WD Black 3 To
4,70% Toshiba DT01ACA300 3 To_
2,09% WD Red 3 To

For 4 TB

2,95% WD Red 4 To
2,81% Seagate IronWolf 4 To
2,49% WD Purple Video surveillance 4 To

For 6TB
10,00% Seagate Desktop HDD 6 To
6,78% Seagate Enterprise NAS HDD 6 To

For the previous reporting period

3,42% Toshiba Toshiba X300 5 To
3,37% WD Red WD60EFRX
2,67% WD Green WD60EZRX
1,43% WD Red WD50EFRX
0,87% Seagate Enterprise NAS HDD ST6000VN0001
0,74% Seagate Desktop HDD ST6000DM001
0,00% Seagate NAS HDD ST6000VN0021

I included the full list here so you could be aware of how statistics work ... Note the Seagate has two NAS drives which showed 0.00% failures and 6.78% failures in consecutive periods.  They have similar but not the same names. The Desktop HDD went from 0.74% to 10.00% in two consecutive periods.  Significant point being, ya have to make sure you are looking at the same exact model.  

Also, just because a drive was not listed, does not mean that it is a good drive.... in order to be considered valid statistically, there needs to be at least 100 units in the sampling size, as these are among the highest performing and highest proced drives, I would guess the reason neither was present was that neither passed this threshold.

Unfortunately no data on the pro model

Couldn't find any 6 TB reviews but storage review compared the 10 Tb version of the Seagate with the 6 TB WD and it wasn't close.  The Black had much better I/O but for your stated usage, I/O is not of real significance; transfer rate comparisons were almost all in Seagate's favor.

https://www.storagereview.com/seagate_barracuda_pro_10tb_hdd_review

Anandtech, THG and DPreview stamped the "fastest desktop HD" moniker on the Seagate Pro.

The pro is rated for 300 TB of writes per year (perty high) and both the 6 TB and 10 TB are rated for theme transfer rate (220 MB/s) so speed differences between drive sizes should not be significant.  The 12 TB is rated at 250 Mb/s

With the Pro at $219 and the Black at $239 (newegg) , if US based, you have as much data as i was able to find in 10 minutes.   I could not find any noise data whereby both were in the same test but otherwise looked comparable.... I also did see a similar number of "noise issues" reported on forums for both.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

??

now i am confused with all these  things

you are  telling  me that seagate_barracuda_pro  10 tB is  better  from one black 6tB  ???in all terms>?>


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> TL;DR For everyone else reading. The OP got an answer but doesn’t seem to want to accept it.



Its not about accepting it. Its about ignoring it.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 14, 2018)

?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 14, 2018)

Tom.699 said:


> As Tatty pointed Out





Tatty_One said:


> OP, you are going around in circles again,



OP Time for you to review the Information and opinions you have gotten
Then make your Buy Choice. before you Upset our Mod Team ( look at the Mods Avatar he is locked and loaded )


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

After now going through 4 different drives when we started with 2, it appears at least to me that the OP has all the information to make an informed decision, although clearly that is what he is struggling with so thread now closed as it's going nowhere.  OP, for what it's worth, IMO go with the Black, you won't be disappointed and enjoy that 5 year warranty and fast speeds.


----------

